# Three Smiths and a Record taking a Stride.



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Recently with parents to look after due to a broken arm (mom) and on going issues (dad) and a kitchen refit (not finished due to fitters holidays) I have had little time to get on the PC and consequently due to a spot of mind wandering have ended up visiting eBay on the phone app. Cheap and cheerful buys aplenty a few of which I have managed to photograph today, some require a bit of spit and polish and a couple will need some new crystals I'm sure but overall I'm pretty pleased with my purchases.

The first one has been seen before the others are making their debut and the last one? I put it here just for the hell of it.

Smiths 1/100th min Stopwatch.

Smiths 1/100th Min timer by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths 1/5th secs Stopwatch

Smiths 1/5th timer by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths 1/10th secs Stopwatch

Smiths 1/10th Sec timer by Paul, on Flickr

Record 1/5th secs Stopwatch

Record 1/5th sec timer by Paul, on Flickr

Record 1/5th sec timer by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Stridemaster Pedometer

Smiths Stridemaster ((pedometer) by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Stridemaster ((pedometer) by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Stridemaster ((pedometer) by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Stridemaster ((pedometer) by Paul, on Flickr

. A couple more to follow when I get chance, off to marinate me meat now .


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Can you imagine some dude in a houndstooth jacket and a trilby marking out his 44 yards, then marching up and down!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

lebaron said:


> Can you imagine some dude in a houndstooth jacket and a trilby marking out his 44 yards, then marching up and down!


 That is possibly the reason why there seems to be a good few of these knocking around in good condition on the sales sites. Christmas presents that seemed a good idea at the time?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great post and great collection! I like the pedometer, I have a cheap West German pedometer the Smiths' Stridemaster looks very substantial


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for showing those great items dear @brummie1875. As a collector of stopwatches, it is not surprising that I do have Smiths examples like your own, but it's still great to have them shown on the Forum. I haven't got an example by Record, but the characteristic shape of the hands links to a stopwatch in my own collection that bears only a retailer's name, and I do like that stopwatch in particular. As for the Smiths pedometer, that is a joy to behold, especially as you have the paperwork. A great thread. :biggrin:


----------



## SteveHorsfall (Nov 25, 2017)

I'd love a stopwatch. I must search on fleabay when I've got a bit of dosh to spare. Love the photos.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

SteveHorsfall said:


> I'd love a stopwatch. I must search on fleabay when I've got a bit of dosh to spare. Love the photos.


 Careful it can become addictive. Due to illness within the family I have yet to finish the thread that I started, yet have managed to add another stopwatch and a small watchbox to hold them which is full already.

There are plenty out there Steve so take your time choosing a nice example. :thumbsup:


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have added a few stop watches to my collection, and like you a pedometer sneaked in. Still works.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

A lot has happened over the last few weeks, moms arm finally came out of the sling on the Tuesday after my post I think it was but sadly dad suffered a bleed on the brain on the Saturday morning resulting in a stroke which has put him in hospital.

During the that time a couple more of my purchases have turned up and have only recently being opened up and photographed, but here they are.

CWC 1/5th Second Dated 1984 (this is a purchase from back when I joined the forum)

CWC 1/5th Sec by Paul, on Flickr

CWC 1/5th Sec by Paul, on Flickr

Precista 1/5th Second Undated.

Precista 1/5th Second by Paul, on Flickr

Precista 1/5th Second by Paul, on Flickr

Precista 1/10th Second. Dated 1988.

Precista 1/10th Second by Paul, on Flickr

Precista 1/10th Second by Paul, on Flickr

And finally a Fab Suisse marked 1/10th Second stopwatch with military markings to the back outer cover and a movement marked BREITLING N°17.

FAB SUISSE 1/10th Second by Paul, on Flickr

FAB SUISSE 1/10th Second by Paul, on Flickr

FAB SUISSE 1/10th Second by Paul, on Flickr

FAB SUISSE 1/10th Second by Paul, on Flickr

I expect more pocket watch purchases will come along in time, but slowing down a bit for now. 



hartley353 said:


> I have added a few stop watches to my collection, and like you a pedometer sneaked in. Still works.


 Oh I do like the look of that, well done. I find it very addictive, these pocket devils get me every time (like a fat bloke in Greggs) cannot seem to look the other way.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Oooh lovely jubly... :laugh:

Thanks so much for showing us yet more examples of nice stopwatches on this thread since I last posted on it, and may I say how gorgeous your pedometer is, dear @hartley353.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I see that my Flickr pictures got sent to the Bermuda Triangle of photos so will have to pop them on again now I have secured two new additions to my stopwatch collection.

Starting with the newest two we have:

GARRARD 1/100th min timer

















NERO LEMANIA 'ASDIC' timer


















CWC 1/5th sec



















FAB SUISSE 1/5th sec




























PRECISTA 1/5th sec



















PRECISTA 1/10th sec



















RECORD 1/5th sec



















SMITHS 1/5th sec



















SMITHS 1/10th sec



















SMITHS 1/100th min timer



















I'm sure there will be more to come ( I have my eye on at least three) but we shall see. :thumbs_up:


----------

